# what can I do to help my plants?



## dreamwallaby (Dec 8, 2012)

This is my first post  I didn't think I was going to care too much about plants when I started redoing the tank but now I am obsessed. However, my plants don't seem to be that happy. I have moneywart, red foxtail, green foxtail, java, anacharis and dwarf sagitaria.
The java is getting black/brown splotches, the moneywart has some leaves also turning brown and others that are drooping. The red foxtail has lost most of it's lower leaves(possibly my gouramis are eating it?)
Gravel bottom, I add API plant food once/week.
Light is T8, 15w, Aqueon floramax but there is a thin plastic top on the tank between the light and tank. It's a 44gal tank but only 35 gallons is water, 12-14" water depth (top of tank belongs to frogs/newts)
Ammonia, Nitrite are 0, Nitrate is 5ppm. Water is on the harder side. Ph7.6
I don't have a CO2 anything but I have a bubbler and the spray bar from the canister is set high up so I am sure atmosphere CO2 is getting in the tank.
Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## hobbyist (Dec 5, 2012)

*Lights, more lights, action*

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new myself but noticed you have about 15 watts of light in a 44 gallon tank. Even if it only has 35 gallons of water (assuming you are only using the one 15 watt t8 bulb) you have well under 1 watt per gallon of water. This link 

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Basics-to-starting-a-Planted-Tank/4/

says very little but algae grows in 1 watt per gallon. As an example my tank is close to yours in size, 47 gallons with a large rock mountain in the middle, and I have about 100 watts of light on it and looking to add more. If you want to add more light you can check out this link

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=157204

for cheaper lights than what the fish store sells.
I would concentrate on the lighting section of the first link above before moving on to the substrate and fertilizer or co2. More light should get your plants in action! Hope this helps.


----------



## statler&waldorf (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks to me like you have a nutrient deficiency - are you adding any fertilizers to your tank? You might consider adding at least some root tabs for your stem plants. 
Watts per gallon are not going to be very accurate in determining if your lighting is sufficient. This article should give you some info on your lighting: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Planted Tanks*

Hello dream...

Plants take some time to get used to tank conditions. They'll look poorly for a while and then once the animals, water and plants get used to the conditions, you'll notice some growth.

Make sure the water, light and food (nutrients) are right. Large, weekly water changes are needed. Check the lighting for your plants. The watts per gallon using T8s needs to be between 1.5 and 2. Make sure you provide the right nutrients. I like liquids, because they're easy to dose. FloraPride from Tetra is a good one. Just dose a little a couple of times a week.

Follow the steps above and give the tank some time.

B


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Large water changes are not always needed unless you have a ton of waste to remove and can actually be bad for your tank in some cases. Otherwise, you may only need to change 15-20%. 

The Watts Per Gallon rule is out-of-date and doesn't really apply to anything beyond T8, so it's really best to ignore it. PAR is what matters and there's plenty of data about it in the lighting forum (check the sticky). Though, it would be a good idea to get better lighting.

Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort) can feed heavily from the water column but also grows quickly with just root tabs. May be a good idea to get some to put into your substrate. Dwarf Sag and your other plants will also benefit.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

You need more light. Do read the sticky threads in the lighting forum but the only one that addresses T8 is http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html According to the second chart you are far below the amount that plants can do more than survive. How about getting a couple of the dome shaped work lights and some screw in compact fluorescent bulbs from a hardware store? That is easier than finding linear fluorescent fixtures less than 4' long and very inexpensive.

The plants will need food as well. Keeping it easy, just be sure to feed the fish for the nitrate and phosphate rich poop and get a bottle of aquatic plant food that contains potassium, iron and other micro nutrients and dose as directed.

Not sure the Myrio can survive low light situations. Don't worry about it, not fun but not all plants are going to suit every tank. There is a list of low light plants in the low tech forum, do look through and make a list of those that interest you in case you decide to buy more plants.


----------



## dreamwallaby (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I will read about the lights and add root tabs. I'm limited with lighting though. The tank is in my kid's room so no desk lamps. I have to use an 18" bulb but I'll see what I can upgrade to and remove the plastic.


----------



## dreamwallaby (Dec 8, 2012)

I forgot to add that I also have a marineland double bright LED light. If I put Ecocomplete under the gravel will I still need root tabs or can I just dose excell and the micro/macro liquid plant food? I feed the fish twice/day to help keep nitrates up but they are still so low.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Ecocomplete is a substrate that holds on to nutrients put into the tank, it hasn't any itself. The long list of nutrients listed on the bag are what the rocks are made of and aren't available for the plants, use the tabs even with the EC.

A quick google shows the double bright having about the same output as a single 18" bulb, is the tank wide enough to put both on the tank? The 18" bulb might put out 20 units of PAR at 24" off the substrate and the double bright might do the same which would put the light at closer to 40 units of PAR which is medium light.


----------



## dreamwallaby (Dec 8, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Ecocomplete is a substrate that holds on to nutrients put into the tank, it hasn't any itself. The long list of nutrients listed on the bag are what the rocks are made of and aren't available for the plants, use the tabs even with the EC.
> 
> A quick google shows the double bright having about the same output as a single 18" bulb, is the tank wide enough to put both on the tank? The 18" bulb might put out 20 units of PAR at 24" off the substrate and the double bright might do the same which would put the light at closer to 40 units of PAR which is medium light.


Yes I have both the Marineland double bright and the t8 bulb in the tank together. I'll upgrade the t8 to a T5HO if I can find the right length. Then hopefully light will be good and I can work in the substrate and nutrients.


----------

